# making a website



## macnewguy (Oct 26, 2003)

I want to know how to make a website with a mac, or with anything.  Help me!


----------



## macnewguy (Oct 26, 2003)

Hello?


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, first of all, you sound like a complete noob, so most people probably won't want to write a reply for you, partly because it would take so long.
Secondly, if someone was writing an answer, it could easily take them more than the thirteen minutes you allotted them.
Thirdly, you sound quite pushy, so people may just not want to answer you because of that.

But to design websites, try a google search or something, there are plenty of articles out there. Briefly, you will need to learn HTM, and/or buy an application like Dreamweaver or GoLive.


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 26, 2003)

how dynamic of a site do you want to make like post pictures on .mac site or write (x)html and css to make a fully functional site.  I believe netscape offers something to create sites not really sure, can some one help me with this.  Dreamweaver or Golive are options but very expensive, wouldnt recommend them.  If you have the patience and time learn html and code the site your self


----------



## BitWit (Oct 26, 2003)

I think WebMonkey http://hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey/ is the best place to start, and you can use any text editor.


----------



## Mat (Oct 26, 2003)

Just to ask that question you obviously have no idea. Do you?  DO YOU?

Just Google for HTML, web design etc.  Do a little research before posting please.  It saves everyone time, especially you.


----------



## Dris (Oct 26, 2003)

HTML Dog (http://www.htmldog.com/) is relatively new, but does an excellent job.  Teaches you how to do it right the first time, but it's not difficult.  Teaches HTML and CSS in separate tutorials, organized by skill level.  This is where I recommend every newbie go.


----------



## Trip (Oct 26, 2003)

No reason to be pushy guys. Calm down, you sound like a bunch of dogs. Everybody had to start someplace, EVEN YOU! So give the guy a break! Jeesh!

Anyway, http://hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey/ does look pretty good for a beginner. Also go to http://www.about.com and look up their website design stuff. Best of luck to you!


----------



## toast (Oct 27, 2003)

Trip, admit this thread started with two rather pathetic posts.

Besides, I recommend www.about.com, just as you, for learning the basics.


----------



## Trip (Oct 27, 2003)

Started with two pathetic posts? Pathetic posts are somebody saying: "You suck because you're a n00b!" or "you're lame because you don't know how to do this!" That's pathetic. This is a forum for helping one-another. Not for bringing eachother down.


----------



## Mat (Oct 28, 2003)

I agree with you Trip, I just meant that before asking such a question on a forum, you are best to do a little research of your own.


----------



## Andrew Scott (Oct 28, 2003)

It can be a daunting task, going into website building for the first time. I have found http://www.echoecho.com to be a very helpful site.

I soon gave up on GoLive and moved to Dreamweaver and also armed myself with a copy of Fetch - http://fetchsoftworks.com (for moving lots of files quickly over to my host).

I now use http://www.123-reg.co.uk for registering and controlling all my domain names and http://www.echoechoplus.com for my web space (hosting).


----------



## Arden (Oct 28, 2003)

Oh, leave him alone already!  And Dlloyd, you _were_ quite rude in your initial response.

Mac New Guy, just register for a Yahoo! account and use Geocities to create your page.  Use their built-in editor because you don't have to know a lick of code and it will put the pages on your site immediately.  Then you just have to go to www.geocities.com/yourscreenname and your site will be there.

And remember that the first page must be named index.htm or index.html! 

That wasn't very hard, Dlloyd.  Try using a little more tact in the future, how about.


----------



## toast (Oct 28, 2003)

Trip said:
			
		

> Started with two pathetic posts? Pathetic posts are somebody saying: "You suck because you're a n00b!" or "you're lame because you don't know how to do this!"



I did not say the following posts weren't also quite useless.
But please reckon the 'hello' reply is... uh.


----------



## lilliedugg (Nov 16, 2003)

i have been using an app called Freeway, made by SoftPress. It\s much like a page layout application where yoou cut and paste pics and text, place it where you want and dont have yto dela with ANY html.

It\s not so versatile as GoLive or Dreamweaver , but give it a try. It has lots of power...

check it out here :  www.softpress.com 

good luck !


----------



## Dusky (Nov 16, 2003)

I second Arden's suggestion: try geocities.  It's where I created my very first webpage, back in August of 2000, I think.


----------

